# Invitation wording - "no kiddies please"?



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Why not just come out and say no children, adults only. Surgeon general warning: Bringing your children to this party could be hazardous to our friendship.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmm you know I have been thinking about that myself lately. Since there is going to be alcohol and mature subject content at my Halloween party I would prefer for my friends who have children to not bring them if they come. I am building a companion website for my party and I am actually going to state on there that this is an adult only party. Haven't thought about putting it on the invites yet. But I am sure everyone will check out the site if the address is on the invites.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I believe that this is the first time I've seen this issue come up on this Forum. Call me strange, but I refuse to attend gatherings that exclude my kids. In years past, I've taken my kids to Psychic Fairs, Community Theater productions, shows (Everly Brothers, Roy Orbison, Moody Blues, The Phantom of the Opera, Reveen- the Hypnotist) and similar events that are considered "Adult Oriented" with no problem. In fact, we thought it was cool that they were "the only kids there". 
My philosophy is "We're a family, we do things together."


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

I think that's great for you Wolfman, but there are adults who prefer not to have children included in everything. They are after all children and some things are not for them. I'm sure that your kids are well behaved litttle darlings, but many are not. Kids are not adults and don't need to be included in all adult pursuits. Your parents are not your friends they are your parents. It's nice if one can be both, but being a parent is primary.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

If you don't want children at your party then say "No Children Please" or "Adults Only Party". It's best to be plain and blunt - that way there is no misundestanding.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Everyone is different. We are just throwing out party the way we want to. That is so awesome that you include your children in everything Halloween. And so will my husband and I when we have some. Only one couple out of our friends have kids and they probably will not end up coming anyway. But that is no reason to not invite them. I would just like to inform them that there will be material not suitable for children at this party so we don't end up with friends that are angry with us because thier child saw or heard something not suitable for them.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Monstergramma, you're right, my kids never acted up, like many would have, and if they had, that would have been the end of that.
CreepyK, by all means, treat your kids like adults right out of the cradle. Set the bar for appropriate behaviour high, but make the rewards high too.
BTW, you gotta see the reactions from adults when your "little kids" know the answers to Trivial Pursuit questions! Kids' minds are like sponges.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Someone brought up this same issue last year - I agree that being direct is the best way. But, maybe I'm missing the sensitive side of the issue  When I was growing up, I would never have even considered that I was allowed to come to a party for my parents. I was a kid, not an adult, and I was raised to understand that there were certain things that I wasn't allowed to do - whether it was because it was inappropriate for my age or just because parents are allowed to have fun without their kids. Gasp! Perish the thought! ;-)

Our son is 5 this year and we are doing two parties - one that is family and kid-oriented and where he gets to be the host, the other is our traditional, adults-only party. We are inviting some new people this year, so I guess I should probably include something to the effect of "Must be 72" and/or be able to grow facial hair to ride this ride". 'Course... I'm only 61" myself and missing chin whiskers... <g>


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I think that you can differentiate between "kids" and Rug Rats". I didn't start to involve my kids with more advanced activities until they were 9 or 10 years old. Can you imagine how bored a little rascal would be watching people get hypnotised, or listening to Classical Music, or sitting through a lecture? You don't drag your kid into anything, let them choose. To this day, both my kids, now grown to adulthood, have fond memories of those experiences. They're great "Bonding" experiences.
Case in point - I once took my then 13-year-old son to a Sunday evening movie at our neighborhood cinema. "Harry and the Hendersons". Once inside, other kids his age, attending the movie without parents called out to him. He was a very popular kid, I could see him "making the rounds". I figured, "OK, he's gonna want to sit with some of his friends, no problem". But when the lights went down, he was back sitting next to me. I, at the time, was the Ultimate Cool Dad, The Halloween Guy, but that's not the point, he preferred to sit with me.
The point IS - Involve Your Kids. They will never forget and neither will you. This hanging out with your friends, you shoulda got over that before you had kids. Look at the erosion of The American Family. Parents don't spend enough quality time with their kids. Once they're grown, that's the time to take care of your own needs.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about adding "over 18s only"


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

Just for the record for Wolfman & everyone else: we love kids and think kids should enjoy the scary side of Halloween (our 4 y/o certainly does), but this party would be dangerous for children. Most of the house is filled with fog. There's an open swimming pool. The lights are all replaced by red bulbs, and it's crowded & dark. Intoxicated people are dancing wildly in all this. My concern for not having kids is (1) so adults can loosen up & enjoy themselves, but also (2) there is a danger factor that could not be controlled if kids were around.

We're having kids stuff at the house on Halloween night & will do our best to scare & thrill the TOTs. We're already bringing stuff out a little at a time, so the next door neighbor girl & our boy were playing catch with an inflatable skull this weekend. Our boy even helped with a little of the prop building this year.

Thanks for all the input guys. Sounds like bluntness is better over cleverness, to avoid confusion. 

Victoria


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Really, i see nothing wrong with kids, but they do not need to be at a party where many guests will likely be drunk. I don't care how liberal a parent you are, it would be a danger to the kid. That's all there is to it.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

So other than being blunt and plain out saying it....are there any other suggestions? (I too am heading up a party that is for my company and we were discussing this topic as well.....so I could use a little idea-storming as well for this.)


----------



## Hotrod_haven (Sep 22, 2005)

My .02

I went to a halloween party one year where a few houses in the neighborhood were involoved in which one house 2 doors down was the safe haven. 4 adults that were the designated drivers so to speak for all the kids (about 9 if I recall) that did not ever come over to the party and the trick was to "drop off" the kids and then just drive around the block. The kids didnt even know the parents were 2 doors down. They did it that way for years. I agree with being upfront about the kids. When parents can be "John and Jane" instead of "Mom and Dad" the last thing anyone wants to worry about is a kid getting injured or worse. 

I'm a father of a 13 year old daughter that has a close bond with me. From the day she could communicate I told her I would never lie to her and I expect the same in return. So far so good. I'm 37 and consider myself an "old school" parent. I "never" got hit by my parents. The FEAR of the spanking is what kept my siblings and I on the straight and narrow. Thats what I believe is wrong in todays kids, their is no more "fear factor" with alot of them, just a "go stand in the corner" mentality......Now do not start the bashing....I know there is alot of great kids out there, BUT the troublemakers in my day were kittens compared to the troublemakers now. Being a parent and a friend is a thin line, I know. But I'm a parent first.......


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Since only 3 couples I am inviting have children, I was just planning on calling them this week and letting them know that the party I am having is not going to be appropriate for kids. There will be alcohol, candles, and adult oriented games. Plus my house in general is just not kid safe.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

In the good ol' days, Halloween was considered an adult holiday. That is why so many old halloween collectibles have an adult theme. I'm not sure when or how the holiday developed into more for kids. I know that when I was a kid, it was shameful to be trick or treating when you reached a certain age. I thoroughly enjoy the fact that more more high school students are trick or treating here.

As far as partying goes, if it has an adult theme, then children should not attend. Being blunt, yet polite is the only way to go. We had alot of trouble with one couple who wanted to bring their children to our adult themed party last year. Only their children were 16, 18 and wanted to bring their boyfriends and friends, too! I had to draw a line, no minors, no exceptions. I just couldn't be responsible for any under age drinking that could have occured, and it wouldn't have been fair for the rest of the guests to have to 'babysit', either.

An alternative is setting up an acceptable time for children to attend. Children welcome from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. or something, before the party gets rip-roarin'! Let them decorate their own cookies or make masks and then it's off to the babysitters!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm with Wolfman on this one, if my kids can't go, I don't go. If it's not appropriate for kids, then I probably shouldn't be there either. When I decided to have kids, it was all or nothing, I want all the time I can have with them while I have the chance. I can't think of anything out there that's worth more than time spent with my family. It's too bad that families aren't families anymore. To each his own, but I think Wolfman should be commended for making his kids come first, which is how it should be. Family is everything.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

When did this thread become a "Parent Responsibility" lecture?!?  

I think the people on here who are "looking a little too deep into this no children allowed" are missing the point.

I don't think anyone on here is questioning your parenting skills or testing your love for your children. We just want to know how to be polite when asking not to bring your children to a event we're hosting. 

Sounds to me some ppl on here are flaming this thread more than helping.

...and yes, I'm a parent.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

hexler said:


> When did this thread become a "Parent Responsibility" lecture?!?
> 
> ......
> We just want to know how to be polite when asking not to bring your children to a event we're hosting.


Well said, I agree completely.


However, people can get very offended if their kids aren't invited to everything......that's why I like talking to my friends face to face or over the phone. I'm respecting them by saying ' look, I would like for you to come, but I understand if you can't make it without junior.' Hopefully in return they will respect my decision not to invite children and just decline if necessary.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats fine guys Its awesome that you guys want to include your children in everything fun! But like I said before everyone is different, people do things differently than others. I have no children because I am only 23, but when I do I will probably throw parties JUST for my kids. I am inviting our friends that have children because they are our friends and I don't want them to feel left out. If they don't want to come because their children are not invited, thats fine, that is thier descision, but I am never going to leave some of our friends out of somethign just because the party is not appropriate for thier children.

I also totally agree with the fact that children shouldn't be around alcohol or people drinking. I am more concerned with the safety of the children. I too am having candles, adult-oriented content, and adult-oriented music around. I would never want to subject a child to being around that, but I do want people to loosen up and have fun at my party.

On Halloween night I plan to make it all about the kiddies. Gonna give out tons of candy, treats, trinkets, and goodie bags to all the Tots that come to the door. Husband is also going to stand out on the lawn in his costume and pretend to be a lawn orniment.

This is my last post on this subject I have said all I needed to say.


----------



## FoxyGator77 (Sep 28, 2005)

*GEEZ People*

I thought this was a Halloween- content based website. Not a child raising website. BIG deal different strokes for different folks. At least people who are throwing ADULT type parties are fore warning their gusts. Maybe there's alcohol or something else adult. Geez I hope I can find some Halloween party ideas on the rest of this site???????


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*easy*

Just come out and say it.

Being too cute might make people miss the point.

Tell them that mommy and daddy are going to get fuuuuuucked up and they don't need to see mommy do her pole dancing bit with the neighbor.


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

*No Kids*

I would put something like this.This is an adults only party.Only bring kids if you are okay with them being served as desert.It says adults only but is keeping with the mood of the holiday.


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Be blunt -- say "adults only" right up front. You will enjoy your party so much more....

Yes, Halloween in general is a Kid holiday. But, hey, aren't we all kids at heart? Trick or treating - all about the kids. Halloween 
Adult Parties...not for the young ones. And, I mean from babies to about double digits... (10). Heck most of our friends have 3 or more kids - we would end up being totally outnumbered by kids!!!  And, don't the kids have parties at school, preschool, cub scouts, girl scouts, etc...?

We have a Halloween Party every year - and it's 'adults only' right on the invitation. In fact, most of the friends we have made is because of our kids (school, clubs, sports, etc...). We've never felt like we've offended anyone and no one has ever not come because of saying 'adults only'. There just isn't a place at a party with candles and alcohol with toddlers/babies. It's no fun for parents, no fun for the hosts. 

Sorry, some people when mixed with alcohol just don't behave like adults (but hey aren't we all kids?), my point is while some parents attend parties and their kids are very well behaved and it's never a problem, there are also parents who show up with their kids and then they don't watch them and they get into all kinds of trouble. Not that it's even the parents fault. Case in point, last weekend, we have our friends and their two kids over as we had a fire outside. It was a lot fun, kids seemed like they behaved. Come to find out later, the boy, who is 9, went into all my kids' rooms (three of them) and dumped my hairspray all over the beds. It's not that they weren't watching him, he was just a wee bit sneaky.


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wilbret -- lol! 

That's what I mean exactly! And, I was trying to be PC....


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Hope your guests with kids don't take the adult only rule like wolfman is .
You have to be prepared for that possibility .


----------



## The Night Sky (Oct 13, 2004)

*Adult Part Invitation Verbage*

On our invitations thie first year we wrote.. 
"Alcohol served...children eaten"
It's kinda gross but people got the hint. Then once your guests arrive and see that this is an ADULT party, there will be no need to mention that the best children are deep fried and covered in Jalepeno dip! Bwaaahahahaha!
We have never had to mention that ours is an ADULT party ever again...hmmmm.


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

Actually I think they are pretty tasty in a white wine sauce.


----------



## Meowred (Oct 14, 2005)

*Adults only, no kids.*

 I like to use the words..."Adult only party, bring children at their peril."


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

Exactly. adults Only,no kids please works and conveys the message,but something like Adults only,kids will be eaten or any of the variations mentionedc here of that kinda sets the mood for your party .


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL! YES--we did go through this last year..... and yes it was the _SAME_ heated discussion on_ "if my kids aren't welcome I'm not going"_

I am a MOM a damn good one at that... I have 3 children, I work 3-4 nights a week, I spend my LIFE playing Taxi to school events, football games, Band practice and competitions... and I would give ANYTHING  to be invited to a party that NO CHILDREN in any shape, form, whatever were present...

There comes a time we all NEED adult time..if you don't think you do, you are kidding yourself. I spent so much time raising kids I couldn't even SPEAK to adults anymore because all I knew was DORA, BLUE, and Sesame Street and YES we are A FAMILY..but we freaking don't need to be up each other's BUTTs constantly.

our party is Sat the 29th.. It says straight up--kids party 6:30 to 10pm after 10 PM NO ONE UNDER 21 is welcome...
Mean??? I don't think so... even I deserve a dam break and to be able to chill with *my* friends, have a few beers without chasing kids around the dam house...

Just put it on there KIDS NOT welcome or something similiar...
Screw the people that get "offended" because you are not including the little darlings,--your REAL FRIENDS will understand, trust me.... your HOME, YOUR party, period.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

This party is snot for children as it will be slinging


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure raising kids is time demanding....all the more reason you should have worked out that "party jones" when you were single. I did.


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Sure raising kids is time demanding....all the more reason you should have worked out that "party jones" when you were single. I did.


 I disagree. Before I became disabled I was a teacher's aid.I know how stressful kids can be and I could send them home at the end of the day.Parents need to let loose and exercise their inner child,cut loose and get it out of their system.

when they do not, that is when the otherwise loving nonabusive parent shakes her(or his) child for death.you do not serve your kids by not having a life.Even if you do not end up shaking them or getting abusive you are a pain in the backside to live with.

I mowed lawns,raked leaves,got together with my 16 year old brother borrowed dad's pickup and sold horse manure to the neighbors for their gardens,recycled everything that I could get money for and did opdd jobs to earn money as a kid.I usually made about 300 a month.I usually paid for my parents to have a date night without us just because things were so much more livable around the house(dad was a 1st sergeant for a student company,major stress) if they got out on a weekly basis.

You owe it to your kids(and those of your friends) to have a kiddie free party where you can howl at the moon without worrying about the kiddies.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good job *TABBY* but see having been here for 3+ years I know this arguement well....

You are not going to convince anyone that they ALSO need to have a life to find fullfillment or they will be sitting at 75 going wow--the kids are GROWN, gone and I have nothing, because all I did was the kids....

There are those of US that do know the secret to balance of a stable home, family and life.

you are right if I go out or take 1 instead of all 3 to do something 'special' for the day--I AM a BETTER parent.
I get up especially at 5am for MOM time---

as far as the parties go I stick by my INVITES--- all KIDS GONE by 10pm so the adults can do what ever they please even if it's sit around drink beer and TALK

going to football games, PTO meetings, School plays with my husband is NOT going out.
Hell I am losing it just because we didn't get our 2 days away ALONE this year... THE KIDS came first.

I hope she worded those invites JUST the way she wanted and I hope the people she invited are REAL enough to know she means no offense by NOT wanting their kids there, she just wants an ADULT evening--PERIOD.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

You always have to hope that people understand the no kids thing. We just out and out tell our friends that have kids that this is a non-kid friendly party. Its not like we get all wild and everything but I don't want to have to worry about something being broken because someones kid decided to figure out how it worked or having to step over them because they are always underfoot. 

Now when it comes to time away from the kids, etc.... the parties that I throw are actually the only time that I truly spend away from my kids (Even though this year they may actually be at the Halloween party for a while just because the one is only going to be 1 month old). I spend a lot of time with my kids and it is more of a mental escape occasionally that keeps me sane. I am not a true believer in that you have to go out and get plastered in order to relax. Guess I don't really mind being around my kids at all (even the one that screams his head off all the time.............now where did I leave that bottle of rum for him..........just kidding). Truth be told, I have probably done more "partying" since having kids than I did when I didn't have kids.

Anyway........just my two cents. Felt like putting it in here.


----------



## Desdemona (Oct 19, 2005)

I know this is too late for your invitations now, but we always have a Day of the Dead party and on our invite we say "Since we will not be minding our P's and Q's children are not permitted (21 and over only)." 

Its not that we don't like their children (mostly  ) but we don't want to be concrned with what they are doing, and we don't want our other guests to feel inhibited because of underage eyes and ears. It's not whether the children can deal with it, but its more respect for the comfort of the other guests. Any one who feels that they can't come without their kids, that's fine, we'll see you on the 4th of July!


----------



## tabbycat1138 (Oct 8, 2005)

maybe not,but I might remind those who know the truth but are forgetting and letting the kids get in the way of having a life that they need to unwind to.And I agree with you on the invites.


----------



## HallowQueen (Sep 15, 2005)

You could always say something like "Children will be eaten" or "if you want to bring kids, they cook 30 minutes per pound so be prepared to come early to accomodate their specific cooking times" LOL


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Kids...*

Our party is an adult endeavor. We love kids, and would find a way to manage it if people insisted on bringing them, however... we encourage people to find a sitter and come to our place to relax. Our party doesn't start until 9pm. We go late. We have alcohol. We have a fire. People are in 4 rooms of the house and outside. It's just not a kid-friendly environment with so many people.

In the email we send, we remind politely that "while kids are welcome, this is an adult-themed party." Word it as strongly as you feel and don't be afraid to specifically set the age limits. 

We've learned over the past few years who to not even bother with an invite. It seems mean, but the story gets old. They say they will come, and either tell us at the last minute they aren't coming, or don't tell us at all. You may have to resort to saving your effort.


----------



## Trick-Or-Tweat (Sep 30, 2005)

Did we not just have this discussion in the other thread that I started? Man, it seems like we are going in circles, however, I strongly agree that parents need alone time away from their kids.


----------



## Dark Gardener (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it is completely appropriate to make it clear that this is an adults only party. In fact, I think it is the responsible thing to do. I know I have received invites where the message wasn't clear and had to call the host/hostess later to find out if children were invited. As a mother of two, I don't find this to be a taboo subject or something that you should fear will offend people. Being clear allows folks to bow out gracefully or give them time to find a sitter.

You can mail my invite to....LOL


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I always have a adult party and another party for the kids.
I write on my invites"adults only"

Most of my friends know that it is a fun time for us to go out with out the kids.
But we do a party just for the kids the weekend before Halloween.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Blood thirsty Party*
_You bring some of the blood, because we're really thirsty!_
Vintage years please.... children aren't ripe enough to be blood donors


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Haunty said:


> *Blood thirsty Party*
> _You bring some of the blood, because we're really thirsty!_
> Vintage years please.... children aren't ripe enough to be blood donors


Most Excellent!

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess I'm pretty lucky because it's never been a problem. My kids stay upstairs for the most part and they know when I tell them "bedtime" they don't come back down...especially if I'm having a party. I try to make it fun for them, but only to make my life easier when hosting a large group of drunk adults.

Maybe growing up & living in the South makes a difference, but I address the invites to the ADULTS by name and leave the kids off. I'd be totally OK with receiving an invite to a party that said no kids, but if I received an ivite addressed to me & hubby, then I'd only take myself & hubby. If it said XXXX Family, then that means that the kids are fair game if I want to watch them.

I think that it boils down to what you want and how close you are to the people you are inviting. If they are close enough to have at your house and drink your booze, then they should be OK with following your lead in whom you want to invite (or NOT invite).

I suppose if someone showed up with kids in tow because the sitter backed out at the last minute, then I'd send the kids upstairs with mine with popcorn and movies and games...I'm not one to turn my friends away; but I don't want kids at my adult parties either.

JMO


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

*No Kids? No Problem*

For my Halloween parties, I've always used "Groan Ups Only, Please." Works everytime!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

moonstarling61 said:


> our party is Sat the 29th.. It says straight up--kids party 6:30 to 10pm after 10 PM NO ONE UNDER 21 is welcome...


No its not. Saturday is the 28th.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Interesting thread...

I think some good wording suggestions to the original poster...

We have hosted parties 12 out of the last 13 years. We have never had to "tell" guests that kids are not welcome (in an invitation), some have asked when RSVP'ing and we have said we don't feel it is appropraite for them.

We have usually farmed our kids out to grandmas. I was mostly concerned about the late night and noise level than any child issues or "seeing" us having fun.

However they are 11 and 14 now, and this year they will be here with us. They are going to help out with the party, I will have our son help park cars outside, we are expecting 30-40 guests. He will be in a costume and will have a lighted stick of some sort.

Our daughter will help serve food.

However, they will spend most of the night in the basment, I am setting up a tent down there, and we will make a "campsite" for them, maybe even a flapping cloth "campfire". They will have to stay down there and basically be inconspicuous at the party. They are pretty excited about it and will have our dog down there too....


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Being a mother of two, I can say that it's best to be blunt when it comes to something like this. I'd much rather it be put bluntly "NO KIDS WELCOMED" on the invite then me show up at an adult party with my children. 

Even though we don't often go to something that our children aren't invited to we understand that sometimes it's an adult only type of situation. If it's clearly stated on the invite not only does it give me time to find a sitter if we decide to go but there's no confusion about the matter. 

We have in the past, as we will this year, hold a haunted hayride for all the neighbor kids and friends kids and such from 6-9:30. After that everyone takes the kids off to a sitters and returns for a party. This has always worked out well in the past, it's also done this way for New Years, every other year.

This way we get to spend quality time with the kids as well as have a bit of time to ourselves.


----------



## adele_caelia_designs (Oct 6, 2006)

On our invitation we put, "This is an adults night out so find a sitter for the kids"

No matter how much you love your children, most parents would love to have a night of fun without having to worry about the kids, so most parents won't have a problem with it.


----------



## devilishkaveman (Oct 27, 2011)

Haunted greetings.This is devilishkaveman,just reguistered upon this site.My wife & I live here in Victoria,Tx & we are very interested in your paty. Seeking futher info.How can we learn more?


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

On my invites last year I had a poem and part of it read "This trick or treats for adults, that's right. Our party's sure to be quite a fright". I figured it gets the message across without being rude and it is semi PC. I have 2 kids of my own that are well behaved, but I like having some time alone with other adults!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

barefootcountrygirl said:


> I'm with Wolfman on this one, if my kids can't go, I don't go. If it's not appropriate for kids, then I probably shouldn't be there either. When I decided to have kids, it was all or nothing, I want all the time I can have with them while I have the chance. I can't think of anything out there that's worth more than time spent with my family. It's too bad that families aren't families anymore. To each his own, but I think Wolfman should be commended for making his kids come first, which is how it should be. Family is everything.


I agree. Family is everything. But... It's a PARTY we're talking about here, not a burning house. If you're seeing an adults-only party as child abandonment, then, no offense, but the party will be more fun without you anyway. If having your kids with you every waking moment is your idea of fun, power to ya.

As for invitation wording, I like other people's idea of "Adults Only, Please - Children Will Be Eaten." It's fun, it gets the message across, and anyone who is offended by it doesn't belong with the adults anyway.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MidnightMistress said:


> On my invites last year I had a poem and part of it read "This trick or treats for adults, that's right. Our party's sure to be quite a fright". I figured it gets the message across without being rude and it is semi PC. I have 2 kids of my own that are well behaved, but I like having some time alone with other adults!


I love your poem, and there is no possible way _that_ could be misconstrued



stormygirl84 said:


> I agree. Family is everything. But... It's a PARTY we're talking about here, not a burning house. If you're seeing an adults-only party as child abandonment, then, no offense, but the party will be more fun without you anyway. If having your kids with you every waking moment is your idea of fun, power to ya.
> 
> As for invitation wording, I like other people's idea of "Adults Only, Please - Children Will Be Eaten." It's fun, it gets the message across, and anyone who is offended by it doesn't belong with the adults anyway.


I couldn't agree more. I don't begrudge anyone for wanting to find ways to incorporate their children into most things, but, as children need to be around others closer to their age, adults occasionally need some (uninterrupted) time with other _adults_, too. 

If more of the guests have children than not, sure, designate the party as one where the rugrats can tag along. Conversely, if most _don't_, should these guests have to endure (not to mention _entertain_) the kids of others in order to spend time with their friends? Either way, there are going to be issues.


----------



## lfirst (Jan 2, 2010)

I've always just put GROAN UPS ONLY at the end of the invitation. It works well


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Another fun way of wording it might be: "Big Monsters Only, Please! Leave Your Little Monsters At Home!"


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Since we provide alcohol, we have used the language: "Due to the "spirited nature" of the Boo Bash, ages 21 and over only please."

We have never had any negative feedback in 14 years.

Eric


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WHOA!! Yet another ZOMBIE THREAD!! Go ahead, look at the date this thread was started!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that before I replied, but I figured it's still relevant for all of us out there who hold parties!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Zombie Thread?!?!? I'll assume that means raised from the dead? LOLOLOLOLOL

When my husband and I married, we both had children from previous marriages. We held two weddings a week apart. Part One: The first was an all out kid fest that the kids planned where we all exchanged rings and vows as a family and then a reception complete with a clown and party games. The next Saturday, Part II, we sealed the deal with a kiss at a formal 'no children' ceremony and reception. My point being, sometime you just need that adult time. 

I like some of the clever rhymes. It's a good idea. Just don't be rude.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I totally relate...last years party was for guests 12 and older (yet we had kids show up that were as young as 10). No one is going to be happy excluding their children but as the host I want to enjoy my party too. I have worked hard and spent alot of money not only on my parties but on my home. I have found that usually my guests are unaware of their children and what they destroy...blissfully they enjoy the parties and enjoy drinking while I become baby sitter. Last years Halloween was the first time I had ever put an age limit on my parties, yet it wont be the last...we had several people get insulted but at the same time when my son was of that age the last thing we would want is to take him to a scary party with people in scary costumes were he would come in contact with others who were cursing or who had consumed alcohol...the little ones get scared and they often get bored too easily...Besides I never have my parties on Halloween so it's not like Im stealing the holiday from the kiddos...I totally respect TOT night and would never expect anyone to for go TOT with their kiddos for my party


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it's great when parents want to include their children in most events. But I think that parents should remember...that just because you enjoy hanging out with your children....it doesn't mean that everyone else does.  I love my friends, I love my friends children....I however do not have children and do not wish to have THEIR children included in everything that we do. I'm not trying to sound harsh....just putting it out there that it seems that most people with kids expect everyone else to be just as into them as they are...and it's just not the case.

With that being said...I see nothing wrong with having an "adult only" party. I'm sure that some will get offended...but in my opinion those are the people that you don't want there anyway. The person throwing the party is going through a lot of trouble....spending a lot of money (most times) and to have certain people expect them to cater to them or their wants is ridiculous.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I totally agree with everyone. If people are going to be drinking don't invite kids. But make every one aware of why, or at lest call the people who have kids and explain. Some people might get offened. My three year old has gone everywhere with me but If he's not invited I don't go. I just think its not a place for me them. My son thinks santa with an axe and bloody beard is normal. Zombies, skeletons loves um. Easter bunny he runns for the bathroom to hide! Hey to each his own, but tell you child bearing friend why they will appreciate it. :O) I know I did.


----------

